
Show HN: Mkserver mk2 - klaxa
https://github.com/klaxa/mkvserver_mk2
======
gravypod
Does this let you have people jump in mid-stream and have everyone synced up?
Very interesting. It would be cool to have multiple formats supported too.

~~~
klaxa
It lets people jump in mid-stream, however syncing clients is quite
troublesome, since anyone can just pause their stream. It cannot really be
enforced server-side to display the exact frame at the exact time. Maybe it
can be combined with syncplay[0].

[0] [http://syncplay.pl/](http://syncplay.pl/)

------
wiradikusuma
So is this like barebone version of Helix streaming server? (Or, something you
can make a YouTube from)

~~~
klaxa
I'm surprised I have never heard of the Helix streaming server before.
However, a look at the supported formats makes me think matroska is not
supported. This was the absolute goal of this project: stream in the matroska
format. The reason is that most Anime and other subtitled videos are
distributed in matroska, because it can mux SubStation Alpha subtitles. I
wanted to be able to live stream Anime with my friends without anyone having
to download it.

------
MrF3ynmann
Nice! I've been looking for something like this for ages

~~~
sotaan
me too ^^ this is really good work

